
Ask HN: Best tools for online personal socializing? - dividuum
Basically I&#x27;m looking for some tools or hints on how to at least partially replace in-person visits to (for example) my parents for now. In the past one of the best online social experiences with my family&#x2F;friends hanging around online was by playing Minecraft and building stuff together while using Mumble for voice communication. The fact that you had a common goal, an in-game presence as well as the mostly non-combat focus created a pretty unique experience.<p>Despite the missing video feed, for me it felt personally closer compared to normal video conferences. The latter always feel sterile and businessy. I figured with VR and all that, there might be better ways. I&#x27;ve seen VRChat or Table Top Simulator VR, but haven&#x27;t tried them due to (for now) lack of VR headset. I&#x27;m probably missing a ton of other tools. In general the barrier of entry must be pretty low, as my parents are in their 70s. Any ideas?
======
surge
Replace Mumble with Discord, start a server, or join a friends. VR chat is for
memes in 3D. It should be mentioned most major online games have voice chat
integrated now as well.

